# Oaxaca City or Bust



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

My darlin´wife´s sister, who lives in Paris, is flying into Mexico City on  December 6th to celebrate her birthday and then we´ll mess around in the big city for a few days before driving down to Oaxaca City which is normally an easy drive Of course, if things get ugly, it's also an easy flight so we'll see how things go on that DF-Oaxaca route over the next few weeks. A car would be a convenience in Oaxaca but the best parts of the historic center in Oaxaca are easily accessable without a car. The problem is that we would like to drive into the sparsley populated high mountain villages in the vicinity of Oaxaca City. This post started out with the notion of posting an inquiry abour highway access between DF and Oaxaca but I just realized that that is a foolish inquiry. Of course we will drive our personal car. If we are still on the planet we´ll lt you guys know how it went.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> My darlin´wife´s sister, who lives in Paris, is flying into Mexico City on December 6th to celebrate her birthday and then we´ll mess around in the big city for a few days before driving down to Oaxaca City which is normally an easy drive Of course, if things get ugly, it's also an easy flight so we'll see how things go on that DF-Oaxaca route over the next few weeks. A car would be a convenience in Oaxaca but the best parts of the historic center in Oaxaca are easily accessable without a car. The problem is that we would like to drive into the sparsley populated high mountain villages in the vicinity of Oaxaca City. This post started out with the notion of posting an inquiry abour highway access between DF and Oaxaca but I just realized that that is a foolish inquiry. Of course we will drive our personal car. If we are still on the planet we´ll lt you guys know how it went.


good luck hound dog and be safe


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> My darlin´wife´s sister, who lives in Paris, is flying into Mexico City on December 6th to celebrate her birthday and then we´ll mess around in the big city for a few days before driving down to Oaxaca City which is normally an easy drive Of course, if things get ugly, it's also an easy flight so we'll see how things go on that DF-Oaxaca route over the next few weeks. A car would be a convenience in Oaxaca but the best parts of the historic center in Oaxaca are easily accessable without a car. The problem is that we would like to drive into the sparsley populated high mountain villages in the vicinity of Oaxaca City. This post started out with the notion of posting an inquiry abour highway access between DF and Oaxaca but I just realized that that is a foolish inquiry. Of course we will drive our personal car. If we are still on the planet we´ll lt you guys know how it went.


I would love to hear your opinion of Huajuapan if you get up that way.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the hint. Van,We´ll check it out. Our plan, is to drive from Teotitlan Del Valle to llano Grande, one cold assed place at 12,000 feet, Not a place you would wish to stick around too long. We would be just passsing through. 12 miles from my home town is McKenzie, Alabama. You wouldn´t want to stay there more than 15 minutes either.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Houndog I was thinking of you these past few days. My family and I made the drive mexico city to Huajapan via the cuautla route with the toll. the highway is very nice and peaceful. the town of huajapan is very friendly and central. the plaza is extremely nice. the town festivities were getting started. the tolls are 25 pesos and there are 3 from mexico city. from huajapan we continued our journey into the mountains towards Oaxaca city to a town called San Juan achiutla. the highway is paved 98% there are very few gas stations so we filled up every time we could the topes are unannounced and bulky to be careful if your car is small or low. there was no sign of protestors. Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

I love Llano Grande. Breathtaking, lovely. I've spent much longer than 15 minutes there--and happily so.

These people do a great job up there:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004009581056&fref=ts


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you wind up flying and not having a car, you could always take the bus. When I spent some time in Oaxaca City I didn't have a car and I took public transportation to many of the beautiful pueblos in the surrounding area.
Good luck!


----------

